# Goat vital signs sheet



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I am making a sheet to hang in the barn so if we have a sick goat we don't have to run in and find the info needed online/in our goat book... This is what I have so far. anything else I should add?

Temp: 101.5 - 103.5

Rumen movements: 1-2 per minuet 

Pulse: 70-80 per minuet


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Good idea! 

Respiration: Adults- 10-30 per minute
Respiration: Kids 20-40 per minute

And maybe common medication dosages on there would helpful, too.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you Linz!

That's a good idea too!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Pennicillin G - 1cc per 25lbs (must be given for 5 consecutive days. Miss a day and you have to start over) Can be given IM or SQ 

B Complex - 1cc per 20lbs given IM or orally. If giving orally double the dosage - can't overdose so more is better 

LA 200 - 1cc per 25lbs (especially effective against respiratory infections) Given IM - does sting 

Nuflor - 3cc per 100# (antibiotic) 

BoSe - 1cc per 40# SQ adults, 1/2cc newborns orally 

Sulmet: 1cc per 5 lbs for day 1 and then 1cc per 10 lbs for days 2-5.


How do these look?


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

This is a great idea!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm stealing this idea. =P


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Great idea! Our barn is right behind our house, and I keep a notebook with medication information, normal temps, etc. that I always refer too  I never thought about writing down pulse, respiration, rumen movement, etc. so I'll jot that down


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I do the drugs different then you have listed....

Pen G = 1cc per 20# SQ for 5-7 days in a row
Oxytetracycline (LA-200 & others) = 1 cc per 20# SQ daily for 5 days in a row
Nuflor = 1cc per 33# SQ (either one time or 2 doses skipping a day) 

BoSe = 1cc per 40# IM

if your doses work ok for you then good. I am not saying yours are wrong just different then the ones I use.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you Logan!
I can't remember the Pen G dose off the top of my head... I just got all the doses from all over here....


What is better SQ or IM for the BoSe?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I do IM for BeSe. 
It is one of the few that I do IM.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Does it have to be given in the back leg? That is how we were told to do it but my mom is so scared she is gonna hit a nerve...

Does it work better IM?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I have only ever given BoSe IM in the armpitish area. Never the back leg.
I cant say for sure it works better that way I just have always heard and done it IM.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok Thank you Logan!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> What is better SQ or IM for the BoSe?


 I give it SQ only.. that way ...it is released slowly and the chances for overdosing is lessened ..I give it in the armpit area...It isn't good... giving shots in the back leg ...if you hit a certain nerve.. you can permanently or temporary paralyze them.... :wink:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

ok thank you Pam... I know I can give SQ and my mom is MUCH more comfortable giving SQ then IM...


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

goats systems process SQ almost as quick but yes a bit slower then IM injections. our human system processes SQ much slower then IM. AND SQ hurts less and is easier to do I feel. Good to know it works SQ for you Pam I may switch. 

That does bring up a great point!! BoSe or any form of Selenium can be toxic if overdosed or if the goat does not need it. Be sure that before you use a product like this that your goat needs it. Different areas of the world have varrying amounts of Selenium in the soil and therefor different amounts in the hay and other feeds that soil produces. Many grains are supplimented with Selenium also so be sure your goat needs the extra in their system.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

As a matter of fact (learned this from a vet tech I work with), you can give IM injections in the back leg. You just go a finger's length down from the pin bone and stick the needle in and inject. Pull back on the syringe before pushing the drug in to make sure you aren't in a vein.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm gonna bump this... if anyone has something to add please do!


----------

